# Free Entrance to National Parks This Weekend!



## Timothy Fitzgerald (Aug 13, 2010)

This weekend the National Park Service is waiving entrance feel, commercial tour fees, and transportation fees.  Supposedly they're doing it to boost tourism. Sounds good to me!

More information: http://www.campingroadtrip.com/national-park-service-offers-free-weekends/


----------



## try2findus (Aug 14, 2010)

Re: Free Entrance to National Parks This Weekend!

Wish we were enjoying one of them!  We usually buy an annual National Parks Pass to help support the service so it wouldn't save us the entrance fee anyway, but I hope lots of people take advantage of this weekend and the upcoming weekends they announced will be free.  

All of the National Parks we have visited were truly amazing.  I think the Grand Canyon is my personal favorite, followed closely by Bryce Canyon.  

I hope before Randy and I head up to the Great RV Park in the sky, that we visit most of them.


----------



## Timothy Fitzgerald (Aug 16, 2010)

Re: Free Entrance to National Parks This Weekend!

What's next on your list?


----------



## try2findus (Aug 18, 2010)

Re: Free Entrance to National Parks This Weekend!

I am TRYING to talk Randy into a trip to Alaska, maybe Denali


----------



## Timothy Fitzgerald (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: Free Entrance to National Parks This Weekend!

Denali?  That shouldn't take too much persuasion!


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: Free Entrance to National Parks This Weekend!

Jennie, just wait until we start telling Randy about Alaska at the M$G.  He will probably just head out from there.  Want us to bring our thousands of pic  . Naw want do that!!  Pictures don't do Alaska justic :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: Free Entrance to National Parks This Weekend!

Jeanie - The road less traveled has less potholes!!  Obviously you have not been up the ALCAN    .  We'll be heading back up next May, God willing.  You are more than welcome to join us.  Company would be nice.


----------



## try2findus (Aug 23, 2010)

Re: Free Entrance to National Parks This Weekend!

Nash, bring on the photos. 

Jim, as you can tell, we have never been on the ALCAN.  May? hmmmmm, doable for me.  

OK M&G friends, help me convince Randy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Re: Free Entrance to National Parks This Weekend!

I would J ,, but u know how i am even seeing an ice cream cone    ,, i would never make it in alaska ,, even on the hottest day ,, snow means cold ,, even if it is miles away ,, and 90 wher i am ,, if i can see snow  ,, i get cold  :dead:


----------



## try2findus (Aug 25, 2010)

Re: Free Entrance to National Parks This Weekend!

I plan on wearing LOTS of clothing since I am no fan of the cold either.  

But, I am absolutely set on seeing Alaska and while I am still young (?) enough to do some serious hiking while there.  It would be a huge contrast from the hike down the Grand Canyon.  From one extreme to the other... :approve:


----------

